# will these fish eat my new plant



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

i have a betta
2 platy
and 1 otto
they are well fed

i have a new plant tht is about 2- 2.5 inches
will these fish eat it, a little nibble is ok


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

those fish are "plant safe"


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

what kinda plant is it?


----------

